# Officer Boards



## sgt_stewart (11 May 2011)

I am being boarded on the 26th of may and would like to know what type of questions are asked in the process.


----------



## OneMissionataTime (18 May 2011)

Just be honest, you have tons of army experience and you know how Officers act and behave for the most part.. So you should be fine  ;D.


----------



## sgt_stewart (18 Jul 2011)

The questions were quite varied. I know understand why there is little information out there on the types of questions. The board was very straight forward.


----------

